
Consumers and pay-TV industry are far apart on a la carte channel pricing - JumpCrisscross
http://www.latimes.com/business/lazarus/la-fi-lazarus-a-la-carte-tv-channels-20170328-story.html
======
PaulHoule
Oddly, ABC and CBS are the two channels I don't get with my OTA setup. Rather
than subscribing, though, I expect to upgrade my antenna system when the
weather gets nice.

It is no surprise that ESPN is unloved; really you can get a lot of good
sports on Network TV, all you get with ESPN is sports highlights and
lowlights. If I want to see the scores I can get them on the web. If I was
going to pay for sports it would probably be a regional sports networks
because they do have games from teams I want to follow.

As for news, cable news has always had bad ratings because it is bad news and
bad TV. The same pundits having the same conversation every week, always
blindsided by each turn of events. Fox News has to run an alert crawler
whenever the camera leaves the newsroom because objective reality is
threatening and dangerous. CNN solves the problem by never leaving the
newsroom.

